# fishing the flood



## triwithzinger (Jul 2, 2008)

Do any of you try your luck during the floods here in Fargo? If so, any tips where to go looking for the cats? I fish from a canoe frequently on the river and thought it would be fun to take it out sometime and give it a shot here this spring.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Fish the flooded Red River in a canoe? Current is pretty fast when the river is flooding. I've fished it high before without the best results. Have to be real careful of stuff under the water when it's flooding.


----------



## triwithzinger (Jul 2, 2008)

My son and I took it out on the river in June of 07 when it was flooded. We mostly stayed in the calm, backwater areas or in the woods, out of the main channel. Boy, I wish I had my bow with me at that time, the carp were all over the place and would freak me out when we got close and the swam away with a big splash.

I am hesitant to go right now with the cold water and ice on the shore, but I thought if the fishing might be good.....


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

triwithzinger said:


> My son and I took it out on the river in June of 07 when it was flooded. We mostly stayed in the calm, backwater areas or in the woods, out of the main channel. Boy, I wish I had my bow with me at that time, the carp were all over the place and would freak me out when we got close and the swam away with a big splash.
> 
> I am hesitant to go right now with the cold water and ice on the shore, but I thought if the fishing might be good.....


Not sure if it is still on, but they put a no boat traffic law in.... It was a big fine if you got caught driving the river. May be gone now. I know I woulden't wanna be in that river right now in a small underpowered boat!


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

It's hard to locate fish when it's this high. Think of it this way, your surface area and depth are WAY higher than when you normally fish it, only it has the same amount of fish in it with A LOT of current.

Wait till it subsides.


----------

